# PCGH Discord - Clans



## cryptochrome (2. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Community,

da sich zum Thema PCGHX Clan hier seit Jahren nichts mehr getan hat, werden wir das Thema auf dem offiziellen PCGH Discord aufgreifen. Wir bereiten gerade umfangreiche Gaming Aktivitäten vor. So wird es Clans zu den populärsten Spielen auf dem Server geben, gemeinsame Events wie z.B. Wettbewerbe untereinander und gegen andere Clans, ein LFG System und Matchmaking und vieles mehr. Das alles ist noch nicht live, wird aber im Laufe des Monats schrittweise eingeführt.

Wer Interesse hat (evtl. vielleicht sogar bei der Gestaltung zu helfen), der schaue einfach vorbei. Hier der Link zum PCGH Discord: Discord


----------

